# Trade Winds Cruise Club Exchange through RCI....



## Egret1986 (May 21, 2007)

....Has anyone made an exchange?  Is it worthwhile for an exchange?  Or is it a rip-off like other cruises through RCI?  There is a mandatory $695 per cabin for two.  I went on their website and for some reason could not find any pricing.  It sounds like something my husband and I, and maybe our sons, would really enjoy.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## CatLovers (May 21, 2007)

Check the reviews in the Resort Database section.  I know that several TUGgers have been, and thoroughly enjoyed, the Trade Winds cruises.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 21, 2007)

*Thank you!!*

I didn't even think to look there.


----------



## Sandy (May 22, 2007)

*Twice*

Both times GREAT - the absolute most relaxing vacation!

I have written extensive reviews of both the Tradewinds cruise as well as their competitor the Elite Yacht Island trip.  
Both times I went to the BVIs, and would do so again in a heartbeat.  Both times as an RCI exchanger.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 23, 2007)

*Thank you, Sandy, for responding.*

I checked all the reviews on TUG.  Wow!!!  I also checked the reviews on TripAdvisor.  Wow!!!  I'm convinced!!!  I put a May 2008 BVI trip on hold today and plan to confirm it.  We were wondering what to do as a couple for our 25th anniversary since it's been over 13 years since we've vacationed without our sons.  Grandma said that she would watch them for the week!  BVI, here we come!  I can't wait!  


I read in the reviews about the sales pitch onboard.  Has anyone seen these as resales?  I'm a regular watcher of resale sites for certain areas.  I don't remember seeing any, but I really never considered something like this or looked at resales in the Caribbean.  I just would like to prepare myself if we love, love, love this and want to do it more than once every four years.   But as I have learned over the years while a member of TUG, the way to go is resale.

Thank you, both, for responding.


----------



## dchilds (May 23, 2007)

*Trade Winds Member Response*

My wife and I are Trade Winds members.  We love Trade Winds.  Individuals can be referred to Trade Winds once by members.  It doesn't cost the member anything, and it is more expensive than simply the all-inclusive fee, but you're not using a banked week, and you don't have to pay the exchange fee.  If you're interested, I can refer you.  If you do end up buying on a referal cruise, the refering member gets the equivalent of 40% of a free additional week.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  The $695 is per person, not per cabin.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 23, 2007)

*Thank you for the response and email!*

I appreciate the information.  I will email you.


----------



## Sandy (May 23, 2007)

25th anniversary!!  Definitely the best thing to do.  My hubby wouldn't like this type of trip, which is why I went alone.

However, you will definitely believe this to be the best ever!!! And to celebrate a special occassion..... more the better. 

Make sure you let the crew know ahead of time.  They will send you a list of any special items or drinks you want, and they will get them onboard for your trip.


----------



## cricket (May 24, 2007)

I am also a Tradewinds member.  Since they have been around for such a short period, I have never heard of a resale.  Cat cruising is not for everyone.  Those who don't love it are not even tempted.  And those that DO love it are not tempted to exchange.  I think most of the exchange weeks are still developer weeks to get new blood in the system.  

I haven't done the BVI YET but that is next on the agenda.  The Grenadines are my absolute fav so far (vs Antigua or St Martin) but getting there is quite a challenge.  

Keep an open mind and plan to do absolutely nothing for a week and you will love it too.


----------



## Larry (May 24, 2007)

I am going in December so please let us know how you enjoyed the trip once you return. Have a great time.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (May 24, 2007)

Egret1986 said:


> .... There is a mandatory $695 per cabin for two.




I think that you will find that the all-inclusive fee of $695 is PER PERSON not per cabin. You might just want to call and verify this.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 25, 2007)

*Thank you all!*

Yes, $695 is per person.  Thanks.  Sandy, I appreciate the info about contacting them about the special occasion.  The trip will actually be a few months belated.  It will be about mid-way between our anniversary and my Fiftieth Birthday.  Two huge milestones!  We thoroughly enjoyed a catamaran excursion a few years ago to St. Kitts for the day while we were on a 7-day cruise in the Caribbean.  We both have saling in our past, so I think this is just an absolute marvelous opportunity to do something really awesome.  Our first couple's vacation without the guys (twin 13-year-olds).  They've been on some wonderful vacations and can't believe that we're going and they're not.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 25, 2007)

Do you think this trip is suitable for an average swimmer?  I snorkel, but don't dive.

If I go alone, do I have to pay single supplement?


----------



## Larry (May 26, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Do you think this trip is suitable for an average swimmer?  I snorkel, but don't dive.
> 
> If I go alone, do I have to pay single supplement?



I am going alone since my wife can't get the time off and is not interested in this type of cruise anyway. I checked with RCI and verified that I only pay $695 and there is no single supplemental fee. I also checked on this board and verified with others that have gone solo before and they did not have to pay an additional fee.


----------



## Sandy (May 26, 2007)

*Me - Solo Too*

I also went solo, no extra charge.


----------



## cricket (May 31, 2007)

Yes, an average swimmer would do fine.  They are always in fairly calm water since they do they best sailing routes in the Caribbean.  In addition, they ALWAYS stop in calm bays for snorkeling or anchorage for the night.  They also have life jackets and "noodles" on board.  Even a diver like me likes to take it easy sometimes and will just laze around with a noodle.  Makes for an absolute non work way to "swim" and get wet.


----------

